# Westbay Dorset



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

West Dorset District Council – even when they have a sensible idea they seemed destined to cock it up. 

Westbay in Dorset: thronged with summer visitors and only a couple of measly motorhome bays in the car park most remote from the sea. So some official finally cottons on and looks at the two large car parks closest to the beach. The stony one now has, fair enough, a big new notice re-confirming the existing "no motorhomes", but the most sensible one – station yard – is now bedecked with large signs advertising THIS is the new place for motorhome parking. A fact borne out today by the dozen or so neatly parked up on the grassy side of the CP, some with people sat out enjoying the sun.

Unfortunately, when you go to by your ticket (same price as a car £1.70 all day, so far so good) there is, next to the nice green, welcoming, motorhome sign, the big bold notice

“MAXIMUM LENGHT 4.8m, NO OVERSIZED VEHICLES”

Obviously no one in the council offices has – while welcoming the motorhome fraternity – the slightest grasp of the real world and the fact that most (maybe all) motorhomes are a bit in excess of 4.8m long. 

God knows what foreign visitors will make of it (I mean those not used to the WDDC parking absurdities.)

Still, stupid signs apart, well done to some one for providing cheap parking in one of the best spots in a nice seaside place. No overnighting though, shame.


----------

